# Natural Fever Reducer for Children???



## mama2ashlynn (Jul 16, 2005)

My daughter suffered a febrile seizure (fast rise in temp) last year and she went blue and stopped breathing....so I have to supress her temp if it gets over about 100. I hate to use Tylenol or Motrin so I wondered if there was ANYTHING more natural I could try? It has to work though as my daugters temps spike very fast. She is just prone to it I guess.
Any advice is greatly appreciated (as my daughter is sick now and has a fever)


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

When I was little, my mom would give me a warm sponge bath. It worked really well. I always felt WAY better after.

You use warm water, NOT cold, and only uncover what you are washing, then cover & undress/uncover another part etc.

I haven't used it with my daughter,she's only had a fever once or twice, and I've just used tylenol or motrin. I may try it next time.

You could try it early one & use tylenol if it doesn't help enough.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Cold vinegar socks, compresses or cold packs on the calves. Fresh pineapple also helps control fevers and can even be given as a precautionary measure.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

How do you do cold vinegar socks? And just eating fresh pinapple will bring temp down?? WOW Impressive! I am loving this site! Thanks mamas as I am worried with my 4 month old twins if they were to get fever what to do. I am so glad I found this thread before I needed it.

Thanks mamas,


----------



## mama2ashlynn (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks for the ideas ladies.

Also, I forgot to add, are there any natural products (homeo, herbal, etc) designed for fevers?


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2ashlynn* 
thanks for the ideas ladies.

Also, I forgot to add, are there any natural products (homeo, herbal, etc) designed for fevers?

I started using Aconite a few weeks ago when one of my twins had a high fever with febrile seizure activity. This was after tylenol and motrin didnt work. The Aconite worked within a few hours.....its gunna be first on my list when the next high fever hits someone in the family.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

lilgsmommy --Like to talk twin talk with you pm me. I have boy/girl twins 6 months old!

Where to purchase this Aconite? Is it a liquid I assume? I read about this when I was pregnant but was not sure about it. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

: I would love to hear more about the vinegar socks


----------



## nylaboo (Mar 29, 2007)

We have never used Tylenol or any others. Belladonna has worked for us consistently. My DD just had a fever for 24 hours a week ago and after one dose of Belladonna it was gone within 20 minutes. This is a homeopathic remedy and can be found at most all HFS. (BTW, Belladonna is not for all fevers, so you might want to read up on it a bit. If it's not for the right fever it just doesn't work; no side effects).


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

I have a "children´s cooling tea" mix that I bought - contains elderflower, catmint, lime flowers and red roses. You could give this as an infusion (with a syringe might be easier than a cup) and also add it to baths.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

We have also used Belladonna with success.
I am sure seizures are scary.

We generally let fevers ride (we haven't had seizures) but this past year DD got a really high temp and I knew I wouldn't be able to sleep if I didn't give her something - she was at 104+ so I gave her the Belladonna and it brought it down enough for me to be comfortable. I only gave her one dose, after that it stayed managable.

Good luck,
Keri


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Aconite is a homeopathic remedy. As is Belladona, when we talk about it giving to our kids. You really do need to read up on which one is appropriate to give to your child. There's a book called "Homeopathic Medicine for Children and Infants" by Dana Ullman I find very helpful.

I think people need to be extra careful when recommending giving a child "belladona" (or any other remedy, for that matter) without qualifying it as an 'homeopathic remedy' because a lot of people *don't* know that you mean homeopahtic belladonna (and as many of us know the herb belladonna is poisonous, but the homeopathic remedy is not).


----------

